# buying euros



## tyreman1 (Apr 18, 2008)

Good morning all,has anyone any suggestions on the best place and best exchange rate for buying Euros......off in 2 weeks for a month and cant wait....Dave


----------



## MYFANWY1 (May 9, 2011)

*Money*

Hi morning tyreman1, I always find cash generater the best deal, have a look. Have good trip. Eddie


----------



## Garcia (Mar 5, 2010)

*Buying Euros*

HiFx.co.uk
without a doubt.......I always use them
Garcia


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

I only get a couple of hundred pounds so exchange rate isn`t a big issue. Most larger purchases are on Tesco cc. (points) We use debit card at ATMs
Dave p


----------



## bigcats30 (Aug 13, 2012)

Moneysavingexpert everytime...they have a little tool for the best rates for that day.

http://travelmoney.moneysavingexpert.com/


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

We always get ours from the bank
Exchange rate quite competitive but at least we know the notes will be OK.(most probally)

Some places even thomas cooks have been known to pass dodgy notes which can get you into trouble if someone notices abroad.

Which reminds me of the old pun. 
"Pass me those counterfiet notes he uttered"

Phill


----------



## cliffhanger (Jun 27, 2008)

As above

http://travelmoney.moneysavingexpert.com/holiday-money/buy-100-pounds-worth-of-euros#results

Cliff


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

http://www.compareholidaymoney.com/


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

we use a caxton card; carry a few spare euros from the previous trip and draw cash as & when while "over there". We load the caxton card when the rate is favourable.


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

bognormike said:


> we use a caxton card; carry a few spare euros from the previous trip and draw cash as & when while "over there". We load the caxton card when the rate is favourable.


Ditto, we may struggle this year to get a favorable rate however.


----------



## bigtree (Feb 3, 2007)

ICE plc,best rates outside of london.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Caxton has just jumped to 1:1550 http://www.caxtonfx.com/currency-cards/

ICE is at 1:1544 :lol:
http://www.compareholidaymoney.com/


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

I just bought €580 for £502 on Caxton. Took all of 30 seconds without getting out of my chair.


----------



## millbridge (Feb 23, 2008)

*buiying euros*

We have found the Post Office on line service to be very good, competitive rates and exceptional service. Delivered to your home or pick up at local Post Office. The online rate is always better than buying at your local Post Office.

John H


----------



## bigtree (Feb 3, 2007)

The Pound -Euro has just jumped up,the ice rate is only indicative,you need to call them for the current rate and print off a voucher.


----------



## bigcats30 (Aug 13, 2012)

£500 quid gets you 580 euros on the fairFX card (Currently at 1.16)

though there is a 1.5 (EURO) charge for cash withdrawls...no other charges apply

Forgot to add no minimum top up amount on FairFX card


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

I tend to take a few hundred Euro's in the Uk then use debit/credit cards. 

I am always pleasantly surprised at how good a rate I get doing it that way.


----------



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

I just got 1.187 with Foremost Currency, nearly the highest rate for 3 months.
James


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Dont think you can beat the Halifax Clarity Card. It uses the Master Card bank rate which today was hovering around 1.17 / 1.18.

We used it for six months last summer and always seemed to get the top commercial rate quoted on Yahoo finance that day (creeping up as we type!  ). Yahoo Finance Euro rate

Buy everything on your card, even a loo roll!  and its free, no charges. Cash withdrawls are charged but a small amount and the nearer the payment date the less you pay.

It also means I never need to carry hardly any cash. Never more than €100.

Pay it off by DD from another account and no worries!

Made a big difference over a long trip but as DTP says not a huge hill of beans for a couple of weeks or so.


----------



## uncleswede (Apr 16, 2010)

+1 for FairFx (for cash euros you have to spend £500 minimum foer free postage, if I recall)

+1 for Halifax Clarity credit card (providing you can definitely pay off the balance by monthly direct debit as the % rate is quite high)


----------



## bigtree (Feb 3, 2007)

Today was a good day for the Pound.


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

Don't bother getting Euros in the UK I use a Metrobank Debit card for cash, generally only use about €200 in cash while we're away and if any left we just keep it for the next visit. 

Put nearly everything on Credit cards - all fee free:

Saga - for fuel
Nationwide - for most shopping
Metro - for eating out

That way I can see how much we spend and on what!

Denise


----------

